
Gawker Media Now Bigger Than All Newspapers Online — Except One - mjfern
http://www.theawl.com/2010/09/gawker-media-now-bigger-than-all-newspapers-online-except-one
======
papa
Equally striking is the position of Huffingtonpost on that chart.

------
dotcoma
does anybody else feel troubled by this?

